# My husband used me to get here in Australia



## Mani77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Dear friend,

I am an Australian citizen and i am above 30yrs. I got married recently in 2010 overseas to a young guy ( 8 years younger to me). I sponsored him to get here and i also own a beautiful house and im an independent woman. My husband has used me to get here as he says this when he is in angry mood.He is abusing me verbally everyday and is completely dependent on me financially. He is also ready to leave me anytime because i have a child ( 2 months old) from this relationship. I gave him so many chances so he might change one day but he hasn't. In fact he is getting worst everyday. I called Immigration office to find out if i cancel my sponsorship but they said he can still get all the benefits as we have child from this relationship and he can still get his residency on this basis. 

Now please advise somebody because he never look at his child and he never helped me with anything and never contributed in the house and as father. He is abusing me and my little baby all the time. Because all he need is PR. I want to stop him to get his residency because he is not a good father and he was never a good husband to me since i got married.Can i stop him from getting residency? Is there any way? He will use our baby to get residency now.

another thing i have to say is that he tried to seek dowry also from my mother because it's common in India. I can put him in jail back home because it is considered a big crime nowdays.He threatens me that he will also take the baby from me after leaving me.


Many thanks for advise!!!!
Mani


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for you. Many time I hear about a woman doing this to a man and using domestic violence as the tool to stay in Australia. But this is just as sad.

I believe that there is nothing you can do about his permanent residency.

However you should report his abuse to the police and get an avo against him. This will mean that he will have to leave the family home and have no contact with you. You would also be wise to instigate a financial settlement application in court asap so that his claim against your home is minimised.


----------



## golliwog (May 15, 2011)

I am pretty sure that visa's can be cancelled on the grounds of domestic violence. 
I also recommend that you call the police. If there is evidence for the police to lay a charge and prosecute this clown for domestic violence then he will automatically fail the character test when seeking permenant residency. At least that is how it is supposed to work but these days the law always ends up protecting the criminal.
If what you are saying is trye then good luck.


----------



## touch_of_pink2000 (Dec 4, 2010)

yes i believe you can cancel your husband's visa.im guessing he has spouse visa that means he gets a probation period for 2 years before he can get permanent residency and if marriage fails because of domestic violence including verbal abuse then he can get kick out of your country.I suggest you go to centrelink nearest you to ask for any advice and possible action that you can do.


----------



## theskyisblue (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi mani77
There's little you can do about him not contributing anything financially, as that's the risk we all run signing up those application papers (ie paying all their expenses for 2 years); BUT as far as I know the PR should be dependent on your relationship still continuing -- I guess a child complicates this though..... 
You should, as a matter of priority, send something to Immigration in writing (a Statutory Declaration perhaps) advising that your relationship has broken down & you withdraw your sponsorship due to abuse by the spouse. Do this ASAP, so they can start building a file of evidence. Also, an important question in the application is if you entered the relationship with the sole intent of gaining residency. Advise Immigration in the letter/stat dec that the spouse has declared on multiple occasions that that this is why he married you. It should all count against his character test.
Good luck


----------



## Turboadam (Apr 19, 2011)

Please protect your self as priority number 1.

Get the AVO and get him out of your house, your child can also be in the AVO just go to the police station NOW. Once he is served with this he must leave your home immediately. If he contacts/threatens/approaches you he will be arrested.

Get the financial setlement started so that his claim against your house is negated/minimised.

and, yes stat dec to immi re his comments about marrying you to get here and the failure of the relationship. But worry about this last as immi have already told you that he can stay because of the baby.


----------



## AFMY12 (Aug 16, 2012)

*spouse visa cancellation*

Hi,
I would like to talk to someone regarding spouse visa cancellation. My husband is already in Australia and I would like to cancel his visa because he does not treat me well. I want to know that if i send him out of the country without him realising i am trying to send him back, and then cancel his visa that he will not be able to come in to the country as a result of my applying for his visa.

Any help would be appreciated, 
Thanks


----------



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi AFMY 12, 
I think you should you should explain well what is going on btw you and your husband so that forum can be able to help you out. 
But i dont think you can cancle his visa without any reason. Because immigration are not stupid to do that.
Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2012)

why yu marry to some one different culture and different region , yu first meet and r happy to be with some one like that and when you become fed off from some one then say oh he is not treating me like this and that and baba and wanting to cancel his visa. think before u leap my wife did the same to me she come with her own sweet will to my country marry me and then take me their now after three years she is saying it is not a successful mariage and saying she will make me life hell and is trying to cancel my PR, so what should i do now if i am going to australia she is my enemy there and giving me threats that she will made my life hell there and if i am staying here in my country i will have to live with a sham coz of cultural values in my society so i am in to and fro conditons now. all this happen coz of her and she is dreaming to meet a new guy like my age from the same region i am,


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

That is exactly why immigration is so strict on high risk countries cos some of them stuff it all up for the genuine ones...


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

dunan said:


> That is exactly why immigration is so strict on high risk countries cos some of them stuff it all up for the genuine ones...


There are many real and genuine people on here from "high risk" countries. I have read your comment a number of times now and I am not sure what way you meant it to be read but I want to say that there are only a few bad apples and many many real and genuine people on here from "high risk" countries that are suffering long and hard waiting times to be with the one they love.


----------



## svs (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Mani,
Very sad to know your situation.
I think you can report domestic violence and report to immigration office that he married to you for visa. there are chances that his visa will be cancelled. As per my knowledge few years ago, there was no two years time period but people started getting married for visa and that's why this waiting period is in place. If you take an appointment with immigration office and visit them they are good in providing advice.
I am just giving you this information from experience . I am not the expert in this matter.


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Mel...what i meant to say was if you read thru these forums its more than always people from high risk countries that have issues incl mine. The ones that are really genuine are the ones paying the price now....nothing against Mani but everytime immigration gets involved in these type of scenarios they automatically lump us all in the same basket...kapeesh!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

dunan said:


> Hi Mel...what i meant to say was if you read thru these forums its more than always people from high risk countries that have issues incl mine. The ones that are really genuine are the ones paying the price now....nothing against Mani but everytime immigration gets involved in these type of scenarios they automatically lump us all in the same basket...kapeesh!


Oh yes I understand too well what you mean now and thanks for making it clear. My fiancé is also from high risk and yes we all suffer because of the ones who make a mockery of the system and put the rest of us into suspicion and doubt.

I support immigration doing their job and making sure it is well managed and controlled but I find it so terrible hard and inhuman at times.


----------

